# Help me choose a SSC for toddler!



## browneyeNYmomma (May 12, 2010)

I need some recommendations for a SSC for my 12mo that will last through the toddler years, there's too many to choose from! I have my eye on the Action Baby Carrier due to it's lower price than others and it looks like it would not be too hot for the summer months. It also looks like a simple design, which I think would make it easier for DH to use as well. Is this one a good option, or is there really anything more beneficial to the more expensive ones?I would like to also be able to use it with the next baby from about 6mo on, I have a Sleepy Wrap for the earlier months. Also, is a SSC able to be put on the back by yourself? So I guess my question is that because they all seem pretty much the same to me, what are the pro's and con's between the different options of SSC's? TIA


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

_"So I guess my question is that because they all seem pretty much the same to me, what are the pro's and con's between the different options of SSC's?"_

That's a BIG question. There are differences, for sure. But it comes down to the combination of the specific baby + the wearer + the carrier.

Some SSCs work really well for petite mamas, some not so much. Some work well for long torsos, some not so much. Some are great for tall babies, well, you see where I am going.

Have you checked out thebabywearer.com ? There are tons of helpful threads there that address SSCs specifically. You'll likely get more input and help if you post your question there.

In regard to carrying a larger toddler and older, Kinderpacks are all the rage. They come in 4 sizes for baby(including toddler and preschooler...you can literally wear a 4 year old in these things) plus there are different strap lengths depending on the size of the parent. They aren't cheap, however, and are pretty hard to find.

And yes, SSCs are great for doing back carries.

I'm sure other mamas will have more advice. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

Most SSC can be used for a long time and will get you through the toddler years, unless you have a very large child or plan to wear after 35lbs. An Action Baby Carrier is included in that and I know several people that use them with their toddlers.

That being said, there are some designed specifically for toddlers that will go beyond 35lbs. Plus, a toddler carrier is usually wider, taller, and is more supportive for heavier kids. The Boba and Oh Snap are two well known, easy to find toddler carriers, but there are a lot more out there. Both of these can be used as early as 6 months, but you may find the carriers to be overwhelming on a 6 month old, especially if you have a smaller baby. So you may or may not be able to use it with your next baby at 6 months. If you have tall, big babies, it should be less of an issue.

So whether you decide to get a toddler carrier or a standard SSC really just depends on what you are looking for. I feel like most SSC should work fine, and honestly, if you really find you NEED a toddler carrier down the raod, you can always sell your carrier to help pay for a toddler one later.

Hope that helps a little. Good luck!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We still use our Beco Butterfly with our 2 year old without problems.

It's definitely a good one for back carries if you're new to it becuase of the extra panel.


----------



## shinaabikwe (Jul 31, 2009)

Since it seems like every post is so specific I figure I will ask for my own specific situation.

We are looking for a carrier for our daughter who is currently 10 months old, 20+ lbs, 24"+. I am 5'3" and very curvy, my husband is 5'5" and thin.

We are looking for something comfortable for both baby and parent for long periods of time so we are willing to invest in a good one. Currently it would be for long walks and working around the house and yard but we are considering doing some international travel working on organic farms so we would want something that could also work for those circumstances.

I've been exploring the Boba...also the Beco and Ergo carriers. What are the pros and cons of these for an older baby thru toddler carrying?

What are your ideas of what would be best for us?
TIA


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

We have both the Boba and Beco Gemini and like them both for different reasons, but if I had to choose one I think I would go with the Boba. Only because it seems a little more roomy to me and would last longer into the toddler years IMO. It also has the foot straps which seem handy.
With that being said, currently we use the Gemini almost exclusively because it has the out facing option and our LO is on the small side (20.2 lbs, 29", 14.5 months).


----------

